
Ask HN: Best way to learn math fundamentals? - funfunfunction
I&#x27;d like to teach myself more math. It has always been a subject I&#x27;ve been interested in, but after calculus and statistics in high school, I stopped learning entirely.<p>I need a refresher on the basics like polynomial algebra, trigonometry, etc, before moving forward. The end goal is to have a solid understand of calculus and linear algebra, for no reason other than the joy of learning something complex and potentially diving into a little ML theory. I&#x27;ve used Khan Academy in the past, but have found that I learn better when I can read what I&#x27;m learning.<p>I&#x27;m curious what the HN community would recommend. Is there a textbook or set of textbooks that you think are better than others? An collection of online material that you think could help? Any advice is appreciated.
======
sn9
The Art of Problem Solving series of books is relatively affordable to an
adult with disposable income and they all come with complete solution manuals:
[https://artofproblemsolving.com/store/list/aops-
curriculum](https://artofproblemsolving.com/store/list/aops-curriculum)

You could spend a year or two doing ~20 problems per day while scheduling
review of definitions you've understood and problems you've solved with
spaced-repetition software like Anki.

Afterwards, you'd be prepared for any undergraduate mathematics curriculum in
the world.

